# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  SAND AND STONE- Story of Two Friends

## Miss_Sweet

A story tells that two friends 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > were walking 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > through the desert 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > During some point of the 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > journey they had an 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > argument, and one friend 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > slapped the other one 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > in the face. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > The one who got slapped 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > was hurt, but without 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > saying anything, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > wrote in the sand: 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > TODAY MY BEST FRIEND 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > SLAPPED ME IN THE FACE. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > They kept on walking 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > until they found an oasis, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > where they decided 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > to take a bath. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > The one who had been 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > slapped got stuck in the 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > mire and started drowning, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > but the friend saved him. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > After he recovered from 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > the near drowning, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > he wrote on a stone: 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > TODAY MY BEST FRIEND 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > SAVED MY LIFE. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > The friend who had slapped 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > and saved his best friend 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > asked him, "After I hurt you, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > you wrote in the sand and now, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > you write on a stone, why?" 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > The other friend replied 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > "When someone hurts us 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > we should write it down 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > in sand where winds of 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > forgiveness can erase it away. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > But, when someone does 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > something good for us, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > we must engrave it in stone 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > where no wind 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > can ever erase it." 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > LEARN TO WRITE 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > YOUR HURTS IN 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > THE SAND AND TO 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > CARVE YOUR 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > BENEFITS IN STONE. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > They say it takes a 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > minute to find a special 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > person, an hour to 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > appreciate them, a day 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > to love them, but then 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > an entire life 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > to forget them. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > Send this phrase to 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > the people you'll never 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > forget. If you don't 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > send it to anyone, 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > it means you're in a 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > hurry and that you've 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > forgotten your friends. 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > Take the time to live! 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > Do not value the THINGS 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > you have in your life. But value 
> >> > > > 
> >> > > > WHO you have in your life!

----------


## ZaRa

The best read ever!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks zaraa :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

MashAllah ...Msweet ..Nice story ....

----------


## RAHEN

v.nice story..keep it up..:up;

----------


## friendlygal786

great story and i loved the concept...nice sharing Naila :thumbs:

----------


## Muzna

zabardast moral......great sharing naila sis  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks for likin all:hug2;

----------


## Ammc

*Friendship means forgiveness..and not forgetting the moments that needs to be cherished..as those chiseled in stone..always...

Thank U Naila...*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcome  :Smile:

----------

